# Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2009)

*Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor


----------



## 4clocker (26. März 2009)

*Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Fett geil das Teil! Bin auf die Lautstärke gespannt


----------



## w33werner (26. März 2009)

*Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

ist das jetzt ein 80mm Modell?
wenn ja wird ein 120mm Modell folgen??


----------



## w00tification (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



4clocker schrieb:


> Fett geil das Teil! Bin auf die Lautstärke gespannt



Wird bestimmt nicht so Delta-Killer sein. Ich schätze, dass Ding etwas lauter als normale Lüfter sein wird. Schließlich dreht es nicht so teuflisch.


----------



## NCphalon (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

88cfm für 1800rpm sin garnet so übel... wenns davon ne 140mm variante geben soll wart ich vllt noch en bisschen mit dem lüfterkauf xD


----------



## Thornscape (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



w33werner schrieb:


> ist das jetzt ein 80mm Modell?
> wenn ja wird ein 120mm Modell folgen??



Wie kommst du darauf? Zum einen hat Feser nur 120er Radis im Angebot, zum anderen spricht ja schon die Modellbezeichnung eindeutig dafür, dass es 120er Lüfter sind.


----------



## Mr Bo (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

wenn es den als 120er gibt, ist dieser sofort gekauft. Bei 800 rpm sollten eigentlich alle Lüfter lautlos arbeiten. Der erhöhte Luftdurchsatz wäre im Sommer optimal um den als Gehäuselüfter einzusetzen, und trotzdem Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Der low speed ist schon mit 1.200 U/min recht leise. Ab 1.000 U/mins und darunter sollte man die Lüfter kaum mehr hören. Lautstärkemessungen wollte ich mit den Vorserienmodellen nicht machen, vielleicht ändern sich ja noch Details, die die Lautstärke beeinflussen.


----------



## Devjam (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Warte schon lange, bin sehr gespannt auf diese Teile ! ! !

Leistung + Preis = Stimmt


----------



## Michisauer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

hm, je nach größe des gehäuses könnte der auch ne option für diverse prozessorkühler mit spezieller auslage für hohen Luftdurchsatz sein, mal drüber nachdenken, is auf jeden fall interessant.


----------



## steinschock (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Optisch find ich durchsichtig nicht so toll.

Aber wenn die gut sind nehm ich 3.

@ Olli 

Falls du schon was sagen darfst.
Sind die speziell auf Zug entwickelt oder gehn die auch bei Druck wie üblich ?


----------



## klefreak (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

@pcgholiver

könntest du eventuell vergleichslautstärken angeben, so nach dem motto:

bei 12v in etwa so laut wie ein Noiseblocker oder noctua 1200er...

die teile schauen interessant aus, wobei der Preis mit 30e schon gewaltig ist !!


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Die Lüfter sind schon wieder auf dem Weg zurück und ich habe ein paar Tage Urlaub. Die Triebwerke sind subjektiv etwas lauter als die Standardmodelle, bewegen aber (ebenfalls subjektiv) spürbar mehr Luft. In Zahlen ausdrücken kann ich das, sobald ich finale Muster hier habe.

Die Lüfter sind speziell auf Zug entwickelt worden, insbesondere auf hohen Druck. Heißt also, dass sie auf einem Radiator sitzend noch ordentlich Luft ziehen und nicht so stark abfallen wie andere Lüfter. Bevor ich keinen Vergleichstest gemacht habe, kann ich schlecht sagen, ob sie deutlich besser sein werden und ob sie auf Druck auch noch gut sind.


----------



## steinschock (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Danke, 

werde dann deinen Test abwarten.


----------



## Eutow (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Wenn schon ein 120iger 150 m³ hat was macht dann ein 140iger? Genau das was ich für meine beiden Monstas brauche


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Ich will ja nicht meckern, -->aber<-- das Wort "aber" scheint der große Liebling der Redaktion zu sein, wird es doch ständig zum zusammenflicken von Nebensätzen gebraucht im Artikel obwohl (hier würde wohl aber stehen) es sehr selten im richtigen Zusammenhang gebraucht wird...

"...dreht bei 12 Volt mit 1.800 U/min, läuft aber bereits bei 4,5 Volt an"

da steht es für "und"

"Je nach individuellem Modell startet der Lüfter aber bereits ab..."

da steht es für naja... nichts

Achtet doch mal drauf


----------



## Scorp (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, -->aber<-- das Wort "aber" scheint der große Liebling der Redaktion zu sein, wird es doch ständig zum zusammenflicken von Nebensätzen gebraucht im Artikel obwohl (hier würde wohl aber stehen) es sehr selten im richtigen Zusammenhang gebraucht wird...
> 
> "...dreht bei 12 Volt mit 1.800 U/min, läuft aber bereits bei 4,5 Volt an"
> 
> ...



nur so, das Wort taucht im Artikel nur 2 mal auf, und es ist nunmal ein sehr wichtiges Wort in der deutsche Sprache -.-


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



> TFC und Blacknoise denken derzeit darüber nach, optional ein 3-Pin-Lüfterkabel anzubieten, damit das Triebwerk an gewöhnliche Lüftersteuerungen angeschlossen werden kann.


Das ist jetzt aber ein Scherz, oder?
Wie kann man erwarten dass jemand einen Lüfter für über 20€ kauft der sich noch nicht ein mal steuern lässt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



Scorp schrieb:


> nur so, das Wort taucht im Artikel nur 2 mal auf, und es ist nunmal ein sehr wichtiges Wort in der deutsche Sprache -.-



Das stimmt ja, nur taucht es zwei mal im falschen Zusammenhang auf wo die deutsche Sprache andere wichtige Wörter hat die passen (und  zum Beispiel).

War ja nur nebenbei mal angemerkt, nichts für ungut^^


----------



## Eutow (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

also ich weiss nicht wer eure quellen sind aber ich habe mich gestern mit martin vom tfc unterhalten und haben kurz ihr video bei youtube angesprochen. klar lässt sich auch schon der prototyp regeln, ergo verstehe ich nicht was das heissen soll:



> TFC und Blacknoise denken derzeit darüber nach, optional ein 3-Pin-Lüfterkabel anzubieten, damit das Triebwerk an gewöhnliche Lüftersteuerungen angeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## steinschock (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber ein Scherz, oder?
> Wie kann man erwarten dass jemand einen Lüfter für über 20€ kauft der sich noch nicht ein mal steuern lässt?




Das selbe hab ich auch gedacht. 

Da der MF schon 20€ kostet gehe ich eher von 29,90 aus. 
+ Feser Adapterkabel für2,99


----------



## S_Fischer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, -->aber<-- das Wort "aber" scheint der große Liebling der Redaktion zu sein, wird es doch ständig zum zusammenflicken von Nebensätzen gebraucht im Artikel obwohl (hier würde wohl aber stehen) es sehr selten im richtigen Zusammenhang gebraucht wird...
> 
> "...dreht bei 12 Volt mit 1.800 U/min, läuft aber bereits bei 4,5 Volt an"
> 
> ...


 

jetzt lass sie doch, sind doch auch nur bayern


----------



## NixBlick (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



Eutow schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht wer eure quellen sind aber ich habe mich gestern mit martin vom tfc unterhalten und haben kurz ihr video bei youtube angesprochen. klar lässt sich auch schon der prototyp regeln, ergo verstehe ich nicht was das heissen soll:


 Es geht wohl um Steuerungen die das Tachosignal brauchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber ein Scherz, oder?
> Wie kann man erwarten dass jemand einen Lüfter für über 20€ kauft der sich noch nicht ein mal steuern lässt?



Ich hab irgendwie so den Eindruck, dass 1800rpm Lüfter (optional mit integriertem Vorwiederstand, wenn ich die höhere Anlaufspannung beim kleinen Modell richtig interpretiere) nicht an Leute gerichtet sind, die sooo viel wert aufs runterregeln liegen.
Da sind normalerweise <800rpm gefragt und bei den dicken Dingern hier eher noch weniger...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Der Preis ist viel zu hoch und unangemessen für einen Lüfter.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Hässliche Lüfter!!aber sie müssen ja gut sein nicht schön!!


----------



## espanol (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

ich habe das leise Gefühl das meine geregelten SilverStones (mit max 186m^3/h) eine bessere P/L bieten


----------



## Devjam (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Hässliche Lüfter!!aber sie müssen ja gut sein nicht schön!!



Gut und Schön muss es sein


----------



## Bullveyr (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Wenn die 14er halten was sie versprechen und es auch welche <1200 U/min @12V gibt kommen wahrscheinlich 6 Stück auf den Monsta, wird zwar ziemlich dick aber egal.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Wer hat denn was von 140er gesagt?..Bis jetzt war immer nur die Rede von 120er


----------



## Bullveyr (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Es sollen auch (etwas später) 140er kommen.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Ok..das ist mir Neu!!


----------



## Gast20150401 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Also wenn die bei dem Luftdurchsatz leise sind,dann wären die Lüfter interresant,auch für Silent PCs.Denn dann braucht man ja nur noch einen....Also ich melde schon mal Interresse an.


----------



## Oliver (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

140er wird es vorerst nicht geben, weil die Produktionskosten dafür viel zu hoch sind.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Hab ich mich doch nicht verlesen!


----------



## gameboy15 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Bestimmt nicht schlecht!!!!


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Sehen geil aus, sind aber bestimmt nicht grade leise.


----------



## godzilla666 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Für die, die es interessiert hier ein Video, in dem man sich von der Lautstärke ein erstes "Bild" (Ton)  machen kann!

YouTube - TFC TRIEBWERK PROTOTYPE TESTING - 120 PC RADIATOR/CHASSIS FAN


----------



## ProtoTyper (29. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



espanol schrieb:


> ich habe das leise Gefühl das meine geregelten SilverStones (mit max 186m^3/h) eine bessere P/L bieten


 

HÄH? Was hat der Luftdurchsatz mit konstantem statischen Druck zu tun?
Die Fördermenge ist bei Radiatoren nebensächlich. Es kommt auf den effektiven Luftdruck an, der hinten raus kommt. Nicht die Luftbewegung, die ein Fan leisten kann.


----------



## ProtoTyper (29. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



Eutow schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht wer eure quellen sind aber ich habe mich gestern mit martin vom tfc unterhalten und haben kurz ihr video bei youtube angesprochen. klar lässt sich auch schon der prototyp regeln, ergo verstehe ich nicht was das heissen soll:


 
Mit einer Lüftersteuerung lässt sich alles regeln. Wer aber die Triebwerke koppelt, und mit nem 3-Pin Stecker aufs Motherboard gehen würde, würde evtl. durch die hohe Leistunsgaufnahme von 3 oder 4 Fans das Motherboard zerschiessen. ich denke darum ist auch nur ein 4Pin Molex Stecker für das Netzteil bzw. Lüftersteuerung dabei. Ein einzelner Fan würde sicher mit nem 3Pin Molex auf dem MB funktionieren. Aber gekoppelte Fans auf dem MB... schwierig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Die meisten Lüftersteuerungen verwenden 3 Pin-Anschlüsse...



"Ändern" verhindert Doppelposts


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Die meisten?! Ich kenne keine einzige mit Molex-Anschluss für die Lüfter...


----------



## Bullveyr (30. März 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> 140er wird es vorerst nicht geben, weil die Produktionskosten dafür viel zu hoch sind.


Offizielle Aussage von Feser?
Das spricht immerhin gegen die bisherigen Infos bezüglich der Triebwerke.

Naja, ich lass beim Einbau des Monstas auf jeden Fall genug Platz für 6 140mm Triebwerke.


----------



## Equilibrium (1. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

mein Gott!!! Wie oft willst das dann hier noch rum posen?...außerdem bringen dich 6 von den Teilen auch nicht viel weiter, außer mehr Lärm.

3 davon reichen vollkommen aus!!


----------



## Bullveyr (1. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

immer schön locker bleiben


----------



## Monsterclock (1. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

das Problem bei 6 von denen ist eines: Die Teile sind nur für EINE Richtung ausgelegt d.h. es könnte sogar sein, dass dein Ergebnis schlechter wird


----------



## Equilibrium (1. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> das Problem bei 6 von denen ist eines: Die Teile sind nur für EINE Richtung ausgelegt d.h. es könnte sogar sein, dass dein Ergebnis schlechter wird


 

Danke!!...naja schlechter vielleicht nicht, aber auch nicht viel besser, sondern nur laut.


----------



## bundymania (2. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

ich hatte heute mit jemandem von Feser einen Mailwechsel  Die 120mm Lüfter sollen 24,90 € kosten und die 140mm Versionen werden laut Feser auch erscheinen, allerdings später als ursprünglich angegeben. Der Termin wird vermutlich auf den Spätsommer fallen.
Den Mid- und Highspeed Triebwerkslüfter habe ich hier ja liegen. Ich werde demnächst Tests vornehmen.


----------



## Bullveyr (2. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

thx bundy, deinen Infos traue ich einfach mehr 

@Monsterclock

Kann gut sein (darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht) aber "optimiert für eine Richtung" bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig "******* in die andere Richtung". 

Es wird sich zeigen was für mich mehr Sinn macht (Leistung / Lautstärke), 6* @ Low-Speed oder 3 Stück, dafür mit höherer Drehzahl.


----------



## Celsi (9. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Schon was über die Stromaufnahme bekannt? Wenn ich mich wirklich zu der Beklopptheit durchringen kann, mir 8 davon an den EVO zu klatschen (der 9. Platz ist bei mir konstruktionsbedingt blockiert) und dafür 200 EUR (!) zu verpulvern, bekomme ich doch sicher beim Aquaero Probleme mit den max. 30W insges. bzw. den max 10W pro Kanal ?

Weiß echt noch nicht, ws ich von den teilen halten soll, weder preislich, noch lautstärkemäßig, noch zug-optimiert-mäßig.

Aber Multiframes sind aufgrund Ihrer Rahmenform auch nicht optimal für Radis - muß ich wirklich NOCTUAs kaufen ?

P.S.
Habe den ganzen Thread gelesen : Einige haben hier ja wirklich ... äh ... interessante Ansichten, ab wann Lüfter 'leise' sind. Aussagen wie 'ab 800rpm ist jeder Lüfter leise' lassen mich schmunzeln ... Ich würde diese Grenze bei 550 bis 650 rpm setzen.

Gruß,
Celsi


----------



## On/OFF (9. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Klingt mir viel zu laut .    

Wenn man bedenkt wieviel Wärme - Energie ......Luft aufnehmen kann in kürzester Zeit.  Mehr Radifläche bringt viel mehr  mit langsamen Lüftern ,  sonst kann man ja glei Luftkühlung kaufen.

PS: Fürne Grafikkarte aus dem Referenzdesign wäre der bestimmt interessant , wäre bestimmt gleichlaut .    PCGH   , könnt ihr mal einen draufmachen auf ne 285gtx mit Satanslüfter   ( aber die Kühlblöcke vom Referenzdesign beibehalten ?


----------



## Oliver (16. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*



bundymania schrieb:


> ich hatte heute mit jemandem von Feser einen Mailwechsel  Die 120mm Lüfter sollen 24,90 € kosten und die 140mm Versionen werden laut Feser auch erscheinen, allerdings später als ursprünglich angegeben. Der Termin wird vermutlich auf den Spätsommer fallen.
> Den Mid- und Highspeed Triebwerkslüfter habe ich hier ja liegen. Ich werde demnächst Tests vornehmen.



Den High-Speed-Lüfter gab es bisher noch gar nicht. Wie schnell dreht der denn?


----------



## bundymania (16. April 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

sry, habe mich vertan - Low und Midspeed Lüfter habe ich bekommen


----------



## ProtoTyper (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Monsterlüfter TFC Triebwerk im Testlabor*

Gibt es noch keine weiteren neuen Infos?


----------

